
Sex by Numbers - stared
http://sexbynumbers.wellcomecollection.org/
======
harry8
I'd be fascinated if a statistician wrote something about how convincing these
numbers are, error and so on with reasoning.

------
gozur88
It was a nice touch to put a "tweet this" button at the bottom of a box with
this sentence:

>Experts suggest that our over-connection with the digital world may be
leading to less connection in the bedroom.

------
xfour
So frustrating how it almost works on mobile but not on tap instead of click
to refresh that chart, or the chart doesn't refresh?

------
gambiting
"Let’s hope this rate of decline doesn’t continue, as otherwise by 2040 the
average person may not be having any sex at all."

This is idiotic argument. It's the same as my homophobic family member saying
"if we don't stop more and more people becoming gay, in 100 years there won't
be any straight people!"

